# Tips for a great focus



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My boys know focus, and we are currently proofing it under distractions, but I see some awesome focus work with dogs watching the handler as they heel and do other commands.

I want your tips on getting my two to focus on me like that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Treats, toys and timing timing timing!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Did we loose THAT sticky too???? Where was it?


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

The sticky on teaching focus is at the top of this section of the forum. That would be the best place to start!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw that sticky, I meant a great focus on heel work, stuff like that. That's actually how I taught my boys.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone remember the wonderful demonstrations Bamalorne (name?) posted here years ago? (woops, went back to look at the sticky and there he is!)


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

No offense but that sticky is pages and pages of. . . nothing.

It teaching you the initial way to get a dog to watch you and hold the watch and then?

What happens when you are heeling and your dog looks away?
You can say, "watch" and he will return his focus, but what if he continues to look away because he knows the command but doesn't want to maintain focus for the entire heeling?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

SeriousConfusion, that is actually what I am looking help for, let me know if you read anything worthwhile.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SeriousConfusionNo offense but that sticky is pages and pages of. . . nothing.
> 
> It teaching you the initial way to get a dog to watch you and hold the watch and then?
> 
> ...


Then, your reward isn't good enough and/or the dog doesnt have enough desire to work, but... even my most lazy dog will hold attention while heeling for a while if I have good enough treats







Pieces of liver or cheese work excellent. If Im somewhere very distracting I use pieces of chicken. 

ETA: you do have to build up to longer periods though... it wont happen right away.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The sticky is how to teach the foundation. Like a house if the foundation isnt solid the finished product will crumble.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree, my rewards aren't good enough. 
I think he gets more corrections than rewards, but I'm working on that.


----------

